# iPad for sonar and chart plotter



## TXSkiff (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone given this any thought or tried it out?

http://www.navionics.com/en/sonarphone


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't bought the sonar unit but I have used their app and it is great. The major issues with an iPad are heat, glare, and battery life. 

You will need some type of shield where it is mounted as an iPad will get too hot an turn off after about an hour of direct sunlight. The shield and some polarized glasses should help with the glare.


----------

